# countertop laminate contact cement ???



## Joe>G (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all I am putting in a drop in tub and I am doing the frame and deck for it right know.
I am going to put a laminate down on 3/4 plywood I am nailing the plywood to the frame will the contact cement stick to the nails or will I have little bubbles were the nails are. Or am I going to have to counter sink the nails and puddy over them.
Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Morning, Joe; Welcome, by the way!
Joe, are you talking about plastic laminate (Arborite), or wood?
If you mean plastic, then you should probably _screw_ down the plywood, and make sure the heads are slightly countersunk, whichever you use...with nails there's always the risk of them working their way back up slightly, and with the weight of someone walking on the deck, breaking through the laminate.
If you were thinking of _wood_ laminate, don't. There's no place for wood laminate where there's water. Baaaad combination!
If you want to level off the countersunk fastener holes, just use autobody filler, and sand flat after it cures. The stuff comes in small cans and is pretty cheap...and waterproof. Contact cement doesn't really need to penetrate the substrate if the surface is impervious, so sealing the plywood is probably good insurance considering the water issue.
(35 years of dealing with water damage in peoples bathrooms has made me paranoid about water.  )
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

I totally agree with what Dan said. I've done a bunch of them but I don't recess my screws. I flush them up and sand the tops flush with a belt sander. I've never had any problems with the glue releasing, but if you feel more comfortable filling them, then by all means, use bondo.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Joe

I'm also with Dan - nails are a bad idea because they will work loose and eventually telegraph through the laminate. Like him I sink and fill the heads - I don't like contaminating my sanding belt with steel filings which are a sure fire problem creator if your next sanding task happens to be oak, walnut or mahogany

Regards

Phil


----------

